# North Head - RED LETTER DAY 10th October



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gatesy, what can I say? What a stupendous yak fishing trip! I bet that took away the stress from the exam. If that could happen every time, bring on more exams! And congrats with the exam, you're a lad with good shoulders under that head, or is it a good head on those shoulders. Anyway, I sure you would have done well. Certainly did well with the fish.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice report mate, but I think the inset colour in your pants really says it all in reference to the peddling comments. (one for Dave) 
I wish I could complain that my kingfish was only 56cms, that's a great size fish for the bbq in my experience. :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Michael. Superb effort. Sounds like nonstop fun


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

You are without any doubt the man Gatsey (for this evening only mind you - expires at 12:00 this evening so cash in).

Well done. It makes me wonder what effect the absence of stink boats has on the fishibility factor. Again well done and what a fishing experience. When the time is right the time is right!

Good stuff on the exam too.

JT


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic stuff Michael


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

JT said:


> It makes me wonder what effect the absence of stink boats has on the fishibility factor.


ah, the mid week paddle, I live for this, weekends are for skiers...


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

well done mate..

no such luck on our outing.. :?

I have always worried about drifting into the rocks while fighting a fish...

I'm liking these hobbies more and more.... :wink:

maybe my next yak :roll:

cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> It really was just one of those trips that just amazing and the stealth factor of the yak meant i could hook fish by waving my tip around a little. the fish were feeding with in 6 ft of my yak.


You can stick your tip out 6'. You da man. I can see how you've tamed the AEEGF


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Simply put mate "AWESOME STUFF" it must of been a hoot!!!

Milt,


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done Gatesy

2 questions Michael my boy,

How do you steer the Hobie when your paddling ?

Do you find the Salmon spook when you arrive or are they oblivious till it's to late ?

Again well done mate :roll: Kraley must be really feelin sick now :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah Gatesy, what they all said 8) - damn fine effort!

Ah phooey, I need a fix of pelagics from the yak soon... :roll:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

awesome work gatesy - its what we all like to see when we are putting the yak in the water! Cant think of a better way to get rid of the end of exam stress!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one Gatesy, I should have pulled the plug at work for this one. How did the exam go, or is it just a distant memory?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice catching Gatesy!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome stuff, Gatesy. And how good is it to have acres of fish all to yourself? Go the Hobies!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good stuff michael...great to be amongst a school of strong fighting fish like kings, salmon and tailor..

what lure did most of the damage?

were you fishing off bluefish point or were they closer to manly?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya mate, an awesome day, well done.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done Gatesy,

Beatiful looking fish, very nice indeed. Do you do most of your fishing offshore? Oh and i like those rod holders youve got there, im still using the standard built in ones at the back...at times ive been sitting on the middle hatch facing backwards, not the most confortable position :lol: . I think i might have to invest in those. Hope the exam went well for ya.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Must the NEW YAK Gatesy how are you liking it ? Nice haul by the way.Cheers FB


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome work Gatesey. Nice to be member of the mid-week club.

Trade you a snapper for a kingy any day mate.

Are they paddle leashes you're using for rod tethers? Nice and neat. I've got 2 rod holders in the same spots. Got to watch those rubber straps on the top though. They've been the only thing between fish victory and a possible lost rod on more than one occasion while trolling.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Magnificent! What a session! If ya tied a *****, kingie and tailor all of the same size into a three way tug of war who's going to come out with the trophy? :?:


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Top session there Gatesy. Great stuff.
Regards Scupper.


----------

